# Never Too Old..................



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

I have had and cared for horses since I was 8 years old. Just returned from a riding adventure in Montana, riding for a week including up on the Great Divide. Went there by myself but rode with a group. My GREAT mare, 24 years old, died this January. Family questioned if I was done. NO...new mare is wonderful too...another chapter in my life of almost 70 years! Going camping this weekend with her....


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

That's great, you go girl!


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

Haha! Inspiration. My two old Standardbreds passed a couple of years ago while I was in the middle of a mess taking care of failing parents. Now that life is back to sane and normal again, I'm planning to head back into the fray next spring with new driving horses. I've had horses continuously since 14, so in a similar boat. It's been nice not to be spending money on horses for a couple of years, but I sure have gotten lazy. If nothing else, that's reason to get back into "the life".


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

farmmaid said:


> I have had and cared for horses since I was 8 years old. Just returned from a riding adventure in Montana, riding for a week including up on the Great Divide. Went there by myself but rode with a group. My GREAT mare, 24 years old, died this January. Family questioned if I was done. NO...new mare is wonderful too...another chapter in my life of almost 70 years! Going camping this weekend with her....


Don't ever give up your horses, but make arrangements in advance for where they go when you pass. I have arrangements with two neighbors to take their horses when the time comes. I have seen family come in after the funeral and sell to the first trader or killer buyer they could find. I will be taking a short pack trip the first weekend of Sept.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Before I bought this mare I had my riding partner come over to chat. We have shared back and forth for years and ride and camp summers. My new mare is a Missouri Foxtrotter and her horse is also a Trotter. I asked if something happened to me would she take the mare...free. In a heartbeat she said she would and I would take hers. 
It was hard, after having my other 24 years (I delivered her) and ONLY I rode her. BUT...adjusting and the trust is there now..she is a good girl!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

If you bred that Fox Trotter mare, to a good jack. You would have a mule that could flat cover the country. Hint Hint.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Very inspiring story! I have spent several years just caring for my herd, and lost my best friend in May, a lovely old TB mare that was truly my heart. She and I did everything together, and her favorite was long, long trail rides. After she died, I sort of gave up, but am going to start back on my 5 year old Friesian Thoroughbred cross mare in dressage and jumping this coming Friday. I just don’t want to hit the ground! 53 may not seem very old, but my bones and joints tell me I’m not a spring chicken anymore!

Please keep us posted on your adventures with your new mare!


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

You guys give me hope that my horse days aren't behind me. Though I'm also 53 and just don't bounce like I used to. But I'd love to get back into horses, hopefully sooner rather than later. After all, I'm not getting any younger!


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

I do wear a GOOD helmet and padded riding vest always. Also, my feet hurt in boots so I wear sneakers with guards on the stirrups so my feet can not go through. Small price to pay...And a GREAT mare I trust………..!


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Next Adventure: 50th college class reunion coming up in Burlington Vermon. Love Mike's reunions as we were going together then so I also know his friends. Also married 50 years, all in 2020. So...….about an hour away from the reunion is an Islantic Farm where you can trail ride. Looking into their Inn Treck Packages. You can pick how many days you want to ride and at the end of the day stay at an inn. Ride all day, lovely dinner and soft bed (hot showers) each night...got my vote.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

That’s awesome.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

brody said:


> That’s awesome.


A few pictures of my trip...…..
View attachment 69800


----------



## crittermomma (Sep 26, 2013)

What kind of guard to you use in your stirrups to keep your shoes from going through?


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Adirondacks or.....? Beautiful!!!

Followup to crittermomma's question....please don't ride in sneakers -- they won't keep your foot from going through, but boots with a heel will!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

The guard to keep your feet from going through the stirrups are called tapadros, (wrong spelling) in Texas they are called toe fenders. They keep your feet from going through the stirrups, and brush or snags from hanging up as well. In rain or snow they also help keep your feet dry and warm.


----------



## crittermomma (Sep 26, 2013)

G. Seddon said:


> Adirondacks or.....? Beautiful!!!
> 
> Followup to crittermomma's question....please don't ride in sneakers -- they won't keep your foot from going through, but boots with a heel will!


I was just curious as I have had major back surgery - the doctor said I could ride again, but there are times that boots hurt my feet - just trying to find alternatives to use when riding. But, I agree - boots with heels are preferable than tennis shoes.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Some western boot brands available are very flexible and softer than others. Go to a Tractor Supply or similar and try on a few varieties of Ariat, they are my go to riding boots and are very comfortable. I have very high arches so I remove the inner liner and put arch supports in them, I don’t have issues with sore feet anymore. 

You could also try finding a pair of short English riding boots, the heels aren’t as high, but they tend to be more comfortable. I also ride English so have a pair of very soft, comfortable ankle boots (I may be wrong, but I believe they call them either stable boots or similar for the short ones) for training, I don’t ride in tall boots unless I show.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

aoconnor1 said:


> Some western boot brands available are very flexible and softer than others. Go to a Tractor Supply or similar and try on a few varieties of Ariat, they are my go to riding boots and are very comfortable. I have very high arches so I remove the inner liner and put arch supports in them, I don’t have issues with sore feet anymore.
> 
> You could also try finding a pair of short English riding boots, the heels aren’t as high, but they tend to be more comfortable. I also ride English so have a pair of very soft, comfortable ankle boots (I may be wrong, but I believe they call them either stable boots or similar for the short ones) for training, I don’t ride in tall boots unless I show.


The English version of ankle boots are called jodphur or paddock boots. I find them more comfortable than the western lacers too.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

crittermomma said:


> What kind of guard to you use in your stirrups to keep your shoes from going through?


Never wear tennis shoes. Always wear a boot with a good heal. I had a friend go to a ranch that had a few very quiet, beginners' horses. Her very quiet horse spooked, her foot went through the stirrup and she was dragged quite a long ways. Never fully recovered. I know this is common knowledge, but I feel compelled to caution anyway.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I rode and drove work horses for 30 years. I broke them to ride and drive, raised colts, did their shoeing and farrier work and all the stuff associated with work horses.
Then I got divorced. I had a fairly clean slate. I could restart my life in any direction or any interest. After careful consideration, I realized that my greatest pleasure was while driving a team. I strive to include the horses in a variety of farm jobs and at local events and sometimes just around the block.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> The English version of ankle boots are called jodphur or paddock boots.


I don't like "jodphur" boots. 
The phur tickles my ankles and I don't believe in killing innocent Jods.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Paddock boots, that’s it. I couldn’t remember the term! Tells you how long I’ve been riding western as opposed to English


Irish Pixie said:


> The English version of ankle boots are called jodphur or paddock boots. I find them more comfortable than the western lacers too.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

haypoint said:


> I rode and drove work horses for 30 years. I broke them to ride and drive, raised colts, did their shoeing and farrier work and all the stuff associated with work horses.
> Then I got divorced. I had a fairly clean slate. I could restart my life in any direction or any interest. After careful consideration, I realized that my greatest pleasure was while driving a team. I strive to include the horses in a variety of farm jobs and at local events and sometimes just around the block.


The best thing for the inside of a man, is the outside of a horse. My family and friends all tell me I have more horses than I need. I tell them to mind their own damm business.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

muleskinner2 said:


> The best thing for the inside of a man, is the outside of a horse. My family and friends all tell me I have more horses than I need. I tell them to mind their own damm business.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

After losing his wife after 60 years of marriage, he'd lost his will to live. But with the insistence of his grand daughter, he's kept his horses and stays active driving horses and being with his grand daughter. 85 years old and still throwing the harnesses on.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a big half draft mare, weighs about fifteen hundred pounds. You can ride her but she doesn't like it, dances around, and spooks at every little thing. You can put a harness on her and she will go anywhere and pull anything. I use her for skidding firewood up to the truck. She is also a good pack horse, carries 250 pounds like a sack of feathers.

I will keep using my horses and mules until I can't get out of bed any more. When I can't care for them anymore, I will find someone to give them to. Then I will take a little walk up into the mountains, and ......... well never mind.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Calms my soul. I can't get enough of that sound.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

For years we were members of the VA Draft Horse & Mule Association (though we had neither a draft horse nor a mule, but a number of miniature donkeys). A very dear friend, with a lifetime of driving experience, was willing to train several of our donkeys to drive. I asked him if he'd show our favorite, Rambo, at the VDHMA event in 2011. It was Rambo's first time pulling a cart in the show-ring! Here's Bob with Rambo:


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

That’s awesome G. Seddon!!


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

THANK YOU! Rambo was one of our breeding jacks, gelded a number of years ago, and now oversees a group of five jennets here. He's now 22 years old and the very best donkey in the whole world!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

G. Seddon said:


> THANK YOU! Rambo was one of our breeding jacks, gelded a number of years ago, and now oversees a group of five jennets here. He's now 22 years old and the very best donkey in the whole world!


He is a cute little rascal.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

crittermomma said:


> What kind of guard to you use in your stirrups to keep your shoes from going through?


Sorry about the delay in answering your question. I wear sneakers with special insoles for walking. The guards are available at Valley Vet.com. They are called Nylon Stirrup Covers and are $14.95


----------



## AmATigger (Mar 2, 2016)

G. Seddon said:


> Adirondacks or.....? Beautiful!!!
> 
> Followup to crittermomma's question....please don't ride in sneakers -- they won't keep your foot from going through, but boots with a heel will!


Ariat makes several styles of boots which wear like tennis shoes, but have a heel. I love mine. They are very comfortable, thinsulate and waterproof. I have forgotten I was wearing my boots and walked into a restaurant before wearing them, lol...


----------

